# Anyone here a fan of the tv show south park?



## ArtGirl205 (Jan 27, 2022)

I still love the Joker and DC
but currently I've been watching alot of south park 
and even doing fanart.

Heres an example


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 27, 2022)

I will say I quite enjoy southpark and many of their episodes. Even though I have to admit however that there's moments where things can feel a bit repetitive, I do really appreciate that it's pure comedy where nothing and no one is excused, as comedy should be. Gotten some good chuckles from it over the years.

A fan I might not be, but I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 28, 2022)

I mostly watched it when I was home sick from school (or when I had COVID and was in the hospital with nothing better to do). I gotta admit: it shaped my humor for the worst lmao


----------



## Kinguyakki (Feb 18, 2022)

I enjoyed it in its earlier years, just because it was pretty much offensive to anyone and everyone.  I probably haven't watched a single episode in maybe ten years, at least.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 18, 2022)

A lot of my friends like it but I never did. Watched 2 episodes and didn't like either, and I've been shown many clips of the show by my friends. Can't stand it, myself


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 18, 2022)

I love the show.

Seen the vast majority of episodes, and I respect Mat and Trey for being bold and creative with their comedy. It's refreshing after a hard and stressful day to be to laugh unapologetically.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 18, 2022)

My darkest secret is that I ship Kyman.

Disclaimer: I don't approve of minors being sexualised, but little kids can have innocent crushes on each other (like Stan with Wendy) and I only approve of the clean stuff. The idea of Cartman crushing over his frenemy is cute.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2022)

It's consistently been pretty good social satire. Always been a fan of the show.


----------

